# Indestructible Ready to Eat Food?



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

What are some of the most indestructible foods that are ready to eat? What can I stick in my truck and it will survive for years below zero in the winter and 140 in the summer? When SHTF, I don't necessarily want to be sitting around trying to cook something, ya know? Plus it would be nice to have something after my kid's soccer game or whatever - it could be handy in more mundane situations. 

The best thing I can come up with is chalky candy like Smarties or SweetTarts. That sort of works, but I'd love to hear some ideas for something healthier and more filling.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MREs. Freeze-dried stuff like MountainHouse.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Look at Datrex life boat rations also.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> MREs. Freeze-dried stuff like MountainHouse.


I don't understand MREs. I found some on Amazon, but it is pasta and stuff. It seems like I would still want to heat it up. Are there different kinds or am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> Look at Datrex life boat rations.


Might be overkill to be feeding my kid life boat rations after his soccer game, but I'm intrigued. I have to spend a little time figuring out the options.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> I don't understand MREs. ..








MREs (Meals Ready to Eat)


We provide safe, reliable online shopping 24 hours a day, 7 days a week throughout the U.S. and Canada - and unlike the rest, we are never out of stock! Although we specialize in MREâ€™s, Freeze Dried, Canned and other shelf stable bulk storage foods, we can provide you with any type of Disaster...



www.mredepot.com









MRE's - Meals Ready to Eat Meals


Buy MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat) from us and save! We sell bulk MRE cases, individual meals and MRE heaters at discount prices. Military grade. Fast Shipping.




www.thereadystore.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> I don't understand MREs. I found some on Amazon, but it is pasta and stuff. It seems like I would still want to heat it up. Are there different kinds or am I looking at the wrong thing?


Depending on the MRE in question, you'll likely get an included heater which will heat up the food contents for you. They often come with one in each pouch.



mathmonger said:


> Might be overkill to be feeding my kid life boat rations after his soccer game, but I'm intrigued. I have to spend a little time figuring out the options.


They look like cookie bars and most taste like apple cinnamon. Unless you have a very picky eater, kids love them.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Vegetable crackers might be good enough flavorwise and it won't expire for a year or two


----------

